# Dual Portable Compressors



## demlock (Mar 7, 2013)

What would be required to complete the below diagram? I do not really know air compressors that well... Also how much faster generally is a dual compressor setup vs single compressor? Just for reference I am referring to portable air compressors. My goal is to be able to fill thirty three inch tires from 15 to 35 PSI in less than 1:30 seconds each. I would also like the system to be able to operate a blow gun to dust the vehicle off inside after a heavy off road run. 

*System Specs*
Two Q Industries MV90 Compressors
150 PSI
Equipped with automatic on and off
Fills one full size tire from 15 to 35 PSI in about two minutes
Will be running two four gallon tanks at 150 PSI


----------

